# On One Pompino - Wheelset advice??



## Psyclist (18 Mar 2013)

Problem solved.


----------



## Helenoutlaw (19 Jun 2013)

good news


----------



## WorcesteRob (19 Jun 2013)

What was the answer?


----------

